#ubuntu-scientists 2014-06-12
<belkinsa> akshmakov, hey.  You missed the session but we have the video
<akshmakov> UTC messed me up again
<akshmakov> sorry about that
<belkinsa> It's cool.
<akshmakov> Just for introductions Im at UCSF and UCB, and to development on open source projects for my work here
<akshmakov> Hence my interest in the scientist group
<belkinsa> Cool, maybe you can join the team
<akshmakov> Perhaps, depends on what needs to be done
<akshmakov> And if I can help with that
<akshmakov> what is the best way to get in contact with the group?
<belkinsa> The LP team's mailing-list, you need to join
<belkinsa> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-scientists
<akshmakov> Done
<belkinsa> Thanks fellow comrade :)
<akshmakov> I am both interested in contributing to the project as well as reaching out for inclusion on behalf of our projects here
<belkinsa> Cool.
 * belkinsa is trying to multitask
<belkinsa> I'm in the track summaries Hangout
<akshmakov> Its ok, we can migrate discussion to email for less on-the-spot
<belkinsa> Sure.
<akshmakov> Oh, I can move to the hangout
<akshmakov> one sec
<akshmakov> a link would be swell
<belkinsa> You can't join it, it's only for the leads
<belkinsa> http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1406/meeting/22309/closing-plenary-and-track-summaries/
<akshmakov> Just figured that out, I'm watching the stream
<akshmakov> Anyway, selling ubuntu to scientists is something I do daily, I would love to help you guys out
<belkinsa> Way cool!
<akshmakov> We will keep in touch through the team list, I'll be around.
<belkinsa> Alright, thanks again.
<akshmakov> coffee time, goodbye, sorry for missing the hangout.
<belkinsa> Its' cool.
